# NREMT Practice tests with library cards



## Glorified (May 17, 2007)

http://www.learnatest.com/LearningE...//www.portlandlibrary.com/research/online.htm


Got these two practice tests for free off this site, in conjunction with my local library. All you have to do is enter your library card number as a user name. Took the first one while tired and got a 78%.  Here are my results. 

http://www.learnatest.com/testcente...bb-981DCA3B-E7FF-20D7-BC1BE15A47E974DC&path=4

Let me know if the link doesn't take you to my results. (it might not)  I suprisingly had an 88% in Ob/Gyn and Peds, which I guess is the section people do bad on.  Did horribly on Operations, which I can't stand.  I also bought this workbook with four practice tests.  Got a 79 on the first one and an 88 on the second one.  Hopefully, these are good signs.  I know this girl who is almost a paramedic and she had a 99% in her Basic class and only got a 71% on National Registry.  I should be taking the test soon, hopefully.  

So check it out if you need some practice for the NREMT.  They have NREMT-P practice tests too, as well as NCLEX and many, many more.


----------

